# Great Dane Graphics Offers Kids’ Designs



## Deborah Sexton

From newborns to youth, Great Dane Graphics offers a variety of kids’ stock art designs that will allow you to tap into the profitable children’s market. Newborn and baby designs range from baby baskets to layouts featuring bottles, bunnies and blocks. There are also kids’ sports designs including basketball, football, baseball, and soccer. 

Some of designs recently offered in this collection include “Boy on Bike,” “Tot Idol,” 
Roller Coaster Kids” and “Spinning Ride.” 

Like all Great Dane artwork, the designs are royalty-free and can be used for direct-to-garment printing, dye sublimation, screen printing, signage, vinyl cutting, embroidery and more. Vinyl cut files are offered in both detailed and basic formats. Vector black line clip art and full-color inkjet/laser printing transfer files are also included. 

Great Dane offers various ways to purchase artwork based on your needs and budget. The first is three levels of affordable yearly subscription plans, which also includes access to customizable templates. 

The Lil’ Pup lets you download 10 stock art files a month and view free training videos. The Big Dog offers 50 monthly downloads of any art file on the GDG site, access to all training videos and a private Facebook group, and a 10 percent discount on products. The Great Dane shares the same features as The Big Dog, but with 200 downloads a month.

Or you can buy stock art catalogs with 250 designs each. Eight volumes are available each with a full-color, spiral bound catalog and art files saved on individual memory sticks for ease and convenience. There are several file formats provided for use in various applications such as direct-to-garment printing, dye sublimation, and vinyl cutting. Full-color, digital files are high-resolution .png files saved at 14 inches with a transparent background. 

Go to www.greatdanegraphics.com to see subscription package choices as well as the full collection of designs. For more information, email [email protected] or call (800) 829-0836. 

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality, full-color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, dye sublimation), printing/cutting, inkjet/laser printing transfers or embroidery digitizing. Other products include T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, Artwork for Vinyl Cutting for Adobe and Corel, Learning Photoshop training DVDs, and Operation Screen Print-Mission Killer Black Shirts.


----------



## Coughtly

Animals, aircraft, extreme sports, motorcycles, and more are all featured in the new collection, which is production-ready and simple to personalize.


----------

